# Xpat communities for teenagers on the costa del sol?



## gazzyboi (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey guys i have a 17 year old son, any ideas where english teenagers go to meet on the costa del sol?


cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gazzyboi said:


> Hey guys i have a 17 year old son, any ideas where english teenagers go to meet on the costa del sol?
> 
> 
> cheers



Which bit??? the costa del sol is a big place, its like asking where teenagers meet on the south coast of england! 

Kids find friends and hang out with them, shopping malls, streets, clubs, leisure centres, bars, the beach....... Theres a gang where I live that tend to congregate in the recreation ground, they can be a bit noisy, but no trouble. Teenagers are the same as in the UK, although on the whole, the Spanish teenagers seem a lot more respectful and a lot less menacing!

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Which bit??? the costa del sol is a big place, its like asking where teenagers meet on the south coast of england!
> 
> Kids find friends and hang out with them, shopping malls, streets, clubs, leisure centres, bars, the beach....... Theres a gang where I live that tend to congregate in the recreation ground, they can be a bit noisy, but no trouble. Teenagers are the same as in the UK, although on the whole, the Spanish teenagers seem a lot more respectful and a lot less menacing!
> 
> Jo


You should have seen that programme "Callejeros" a while back - teenagers are teenagers whatever country they're in, it seems - still hanging around drinking, recreational drug use, I'm afraid!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> You should have seen that programme "Callejeros" a while back - teenagers are teenagers whatever country they're in, it seems - still hanging around drinking, recreational drug use, I'm afraid!


...but generally without the violence. They just want a good time and for them to have a good time it does not mean stabbing and mugging person or person unkown. They'd rather share a bed or a beer than fight. 

They have a much healthier respect for alcohol and with the exception of disco pubs I don't ever feel myself outnumbered by kids here.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> ...but generally without the violence. They just want a good time and for them to have a good time it does not mean stabbing and mugging person or person unkown. They'd rather share a bed or a beer than fight.
> 
> They have a much healthier respect for alcohol and with the exception of disco pubs I don't ever feel myself outnumbered by kids here.


It depends on where you go and what time!! Think about the UK for example in my parents' generation, when they were much younger. They lived close by to each other, instead of being dispersed all over the country or countries as they are today. That sense of family and community is still here in Spain as families tend to live and congregate together (long may it do so). There will always be no-no places to venture into, wherever you go, but with that family welcoming feel around and everyone staying out a lot later - I just know that when my children get to a certain age, I'll still be super vigilant on where they are/what time they're out. Believe me, I'm not making a sweeping generalisation, it's from experiences within family. Of course, in certain areas, where there's not that much to do, boredom kicks in and temptation is there. And temptation is freely available at a pretty cheap price. It's not Utopia here, but its a damn site better than elsewhere imo. OJALA may it continue to be so. 

Tallulah.x


----------

